# Ripped off by (Name Removed)



## chris-L (Jun 22, 2008)

Never will i use [Naming and Shaming Rules] again! check out the pictures. I have been charged two lots of delivery! fair play you think! 19 packs of frozen ice used. I repacked the rats in to one box with four ice packs! Rang and complained and was told they can offer me ten pound refund. Ram it where the sun dont shine I would rather let everyone know how you like to rip people off.

The thing is my royals don't eat ice but I've payed for a box of the stuff :censor:


One box of ice! And my food order packed into on box









Food order repacked by me with four packs off ice!


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Haha xD
Sorry for your bad luck but had to comment that's a whole new level of stupidity how did they manage that? XD

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeA (Oct 5, 2008)

They did the same to me ordered a big order and we repacked ours and used half the number of boxes they did. It makes the food expensive - does anyone know good sourses in Europe as I may start importing big qtys?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Firstly, I don't think 'naming and shaming' is looked kindly on in the forum rules.

Secondly, surely they had to pay double the postage costs on their end; surely postman pat made the extra money here, not the seller?

Best,
Paul


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Paul112 said:


> Firstly, I don't think 'naming and shaming' is looked kindly on in the forum rules.
> 
> Secondly, surely they had to pay double the postage costs on their end; surely postman pat made the extra money here, not the seller?
> 
> ...


Nah they charge alot per box that's why their food is so cheap

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

but it stayed frozen...


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

If it was packed with 4 ice packs and delivered partially defrosted would you of also made a post complaining not enough ice was used?

Not sure why the 2 boxes couldn't be tapped together to form one parcel, courier we use at work charges the same cost for an item upto 10kg. This would have saved you the extra cost.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

This time of year they could probably send it without ice and it would stay frozen!
How it is shown in the pics above packed in one box with four ice packs it would easily stay frozen.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Surely though when you "check out" it states what the p&p is?


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

_This time of year they could probably send it without ice and it would stay frozen!
How it is shown in the pics above packed in one box with four ice packs it would easily stay frozen._


Transported in a vehicle which might be heated, stored over night in a building and possibly delayed delivery next day, I would prefer to have the extra Ice anytime of year than have it defrosted. As the 2 lots of delivery were paid at time of ordering and probably not the op's first frozen order I do not see what the problem is.
Still could have strapped em together though.....

How much is the delivery?


----------



## chris-L (Jun 22, 2008)

On the price of £30 for delivery you can get the same from other companies for £9.99
If people want to pay delivery for a full box of ice packs that's up to them.
If you look at the pics at the one where I put 4 ice packs on you can see if packed right I could have fitted more in.
I made this post as I felt ripped off and if it stopped 1 more feeling the same then the post has helped someone.
And I have done more then that on my Facebook so I'm happy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Please note that 'naming and shaming' is not permitted on this forum.

Save it for Facebook or the forums that allow it.

Thanks.


----------

